# Electric hook up for France



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Help please - What kind of adapter do I need & also where can I buy one.

Thanks Rusty


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi. Lots of sites have the same connectors as in the UK but where they don't they have a standard french socket like you'd find in any domestic French house... Then you need an adapter like this ...
http://www.towsure.com/product/349-Continental_Mains_Converter_Lead


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Either it will be a standard EHU plug you'll need or in the smaller, less developed site it might just be a 2 round pin French plug which you can buy in any caravan or MH shop. They do not seem to worry about polarity either, so buy yourself a reversing wire as well- just swapping the live and neutral wires around. We always check the polarity when we plug in and many times it is wrong! Our distribution and charging system shows if it is incorrect but not sure all do! We also have a plug-in tester which checks the earth, live and neutral - belt and braces for us!

Have a good trip!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*French hook up*

Make your own, buy a male plug and female socket and a short length of cable.Fit one end as normal and the other end reverse the positive and neg.wires so in use the polarity is reversed.Use a polarity tester when you hook up and if it shows the polarity is wrong,plug the short homemade lead between thevan and your existing lead. *The reversed lead * wrap RED tape around it to remind you its reversed...By the way always check with your polarity tester abroad as not all are reversed..Hope this makes sense..it looks a bit rambly now I,ve re-read it sorry..


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We already have a short adapter from blue 16A plug to domestic 13A plug. I plug this into an adapter from Boots, part of the European adapter set which covers all of Europe.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Surely adaptors from Boots are suitable only for indoor use?

By the way if your perambulations take you into Switzerland you will find their hook-ups ain't like no other!

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hook up*

Hi

The French stlye two pin to "blue end" adaptors are usually available in Argos for a lot less money than certain camping accessory stores.

Re Switzerland - the adaptors there are often three pins in a straight line. I managed without one, but often the reception desk will have some to lend out or sell.

Russell


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

<Slight thread hi-jack>

Can anyone recommend a polarity tester :?:

Something straightforward instead of getting the AVO out 

TIA Dave.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Dave, 

I got my polarity tester from B&Q for about a fiver. Very simple to use. 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I must make a comment here. I have travelled France extensively for over 40 years (sometimes up to 6 months a year) and I have yet to find a site that really has two pin plugs.

The plug/socket combination always has three pins, two on the plug and one on the socket. Thus the plug has two pins plus a female socket.

Using the term two pin plug is rather misleading as it leads many to assume that there is no earth connection.

A similar comment can be made about the "2 pin" German plugs which in fact have two pins plus two earth connections on the side.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

davesport said:


> Can anyone recommend a polarity tester :?:
> TIA Dave.


I've one of THESE I use for quick checks at work, it's very good: 
- continuous beep and 3 lights if OK,
- intermittent beeps and a pattern of lights tells you what's wrong.
There are 2 versions; one will also test-trip an RCD (which is fine if it's on the hookup place, but probably not welcome if it's located elsewhere / shared!)
Look on eBay for them.

Ste. P.


----------

